# Can someone help me switch to raw



## DanielleKeith (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi, I have a 13 week old longhair shepherd. His poop has been runny from the start, and is just now starting to firm up. He is on German premium kibble. I am interested in feeding raw and homecooked because he has extremely dry skin that the dogfood is not helping, so I have to supplement with thistle or safflower oil (recommended by our vet) anyways. We also have a tiny yard, and have not gotten him trained to poop in one spot. Dude just walks around pooping these runny turds everywhere and it smells horrendous. I have been around my fair share of crap and his is the worst I have ever smelled. Not to mention that he can literally clear the room with these rank farts of his. AT 13 WEEKS! Something ain't right. I can't even get it picked up good because it's so flat and soft that it squishes into the grass. Needless to say, someone is always tracking this nasty poop all over the house.  It's gross. Furthermore, he is always eating it! I would like some input on if raw diet would help him or this situation. If so, can someone break down exactly how and what to feed, like make me a mealplan or something? I don't want to do anything bad for him, and this would be my first attempt at anything like this, so please understand my ignorance of the diet. Thanks, Danielle


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Danielle you can search the Archive on this forum for help, and there are a number of books which can help you make the transition. It isn't just a question of giving raw food instead of kibble, you need to know how to provide variety and supplements in order to achieve balance in the diet. Here is a website where you can start: www.b-naturals.com

Click on newsletters+recipes from the menu at the top of the home page and scroll down for the appropriate articles. At 13 weeks, you will be looking for raw feeding for puppies. The owner of that site has also written a superb book for raw feeders, or for people wanting to provide a fresh home cooked diet. It's under $12 from Amazon.com.....

Before beginning however you should probably take your puppy to the vet to rule out any physical reason for his condition - it may not just be the food. Good luck....
________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I agree to have a fecal done....before I'd make the switch.


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

I agree with Anja1Blue - bring him to the vet first and rule out any other issues. Also which german shepherd food are you feeding? I know Eukanuba has been having issues with salmonella in their food and that could be the issue too. They took it all off the shelves at my petsmart.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

His poop is runny and smelly probably because it is full of carbohydrates and fillers, poor boy. 2nd. make sure you are not feeding to much DO NOT go according to what the bag says.

Now for the raw it is crucial that you understand feeding your dog raw this is not something that others can just tell you how to do it. With that being said please feel free to ask question but HOW TO FEED RAW you have to get a hold on that on your own 1st.


----------



## DanielleKeith (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I haven't had a fecal done, but my vet seems to think everything else is okay (I told her and she thinks it's normal for the age), and that the poop is okay being runny. Here's the issue. I live in Germany, and the feeding/food is much different. There is a completely different school of thought about feeding and stuff here. For instance, my breeder had the puppies so thin it was ridiculous, and had no problem with it. His coat was dull and sparse. The vet said nothing about it when I had concerns the first time I saw her. I seem to think she is a good vet because I know other people with dogs that see her and the dogs are healthy and the owners are happy with her service. I refuse to take him to an army vet because I really don't think that they are good. They are usually overcrowded and rushed and don't take the time to care. The other thing is that my vet is requesting that I feed him 3x's a day which I am good with, but to follow what the bag says. The bag had him cut down about 100g per day at his 12 week mark. He went from 360 grams perday to 260 this past week and a half. Still not firming up. A friend of mine with labs swears by eukanuba and science diet and so does my schnauzer breeding grandmother, but I don't know what to do. I think certain brands are good for certain dogs, but my deal is that I don't want to put him on even worse food than I already have him on. He isn't doing so hot with the German food so more filler from the American brands isn't going to help. Over the last 2 days, he is leaving his food and not eating it until he's starved. This didn't used to happen at all. I wouldn't do raw or anything else if it is going to make things worse. He is thinning out big time again. I know he is just growing, but just this week it's like his ribs and hips and spine are protruding. He is longhair, so it hides it, but when you pet, his ribs are much more prominent than they were 10 days ago. Such is life, and I understand he is growing a lot, but I am not understanding the reduction of food and the runnyy poop. I suppose I will take in a fecal. Thanks for all the comments. Danielle


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I can see why the OP is being told to look up to feed raw to her pup on her own, but there's nothing wrong with starting her out and pointing her in the right direction. Also, a properly balanced raw diet does NOT require any supplements of any kind unless your dog has health problems. I would never have started raw myself if it wasn't for online forums and the wealth of information they provide in addition to books and other materials. I for one advocate she switch to raw, IF she is committed to doing her research, can afford it, and is willing to provide the proper nutrition her pup needs. It's a much better choice then going with the Science Diet/Eukanuba advice. To the OP, I sent you a PM. I'm willing to help if you ever need/want it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I agree, no reason not to start your pup on a raw diet. It very well could be the food (and with the dry coat that is quite likely). I would, though, also look into the possibility that your pup has Coccidia, Giardia or Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency (he may be a bit young for this to show up). Giardia can be a real pain to treat and it doesn't always show up on a fecal. There are other things that could be going on. Runny poops are not normal


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm in week 3 of feeding raw and find that we can have a runny poop* or two every time I switch up protein sources or serve a different organ. I'm keeping track of what seems to work well, what's questionable and what to stay away from. Ezra is only 6 mos, so I *might* retry the stuff that upset his tummy a little bit now once his digestive tract matures. I guess what I'm saying is, while I believe raw is best, it didn't solve all my runny poo problems immediately. Be patient and keep notes on what seems to cause problems. 

*Disclaimer: Ezra also eats toilet paper, mud, my mail and lots of other stuff that just can't be good for his system. I can't ever be sure what's causing his runs.


----------



## Ohio48 (Sep 29, 2010)

DanielleKeith said:


> Hi, I have a 13 week old longhair shepherd. His poop has been runny from the start, and is just now starting to firm up. He is on German premium kibble. I am interested in feeding raw and homecooked because he has extremely dry skin that the dogfood is not helping, so I have to supplement with thistle or safflower oil (recommended by our vet) anyways. We also have a tiny yard, and have not gotten him trained to poop in one spot. Dude just walks around pooping these runny turds everywhere and it smells horrendous. I have been around my fair share of crap and his is the worst I have ever smelled. Not to mention that he can literally clear the room with these rank farts of his. AT 13 WEEKS! Something ain't right. I can't even get it picked up good because it's so flat and soft that it squishes into the grass. Needless to say, someone is always tracking this nasty poop all over the house.  It's gross. Furthermore, he is always eating it! I would like some input on if raw diet would help him or this situation. If so, can someone break down exactly how and what to feed, like make me a mealplan or something? I don't want to do anything bad for him, and this would be my first attempt at anything like this, so please understand my ignorance of the diet. Thanks, Danielle


Not to alarm you, but I would suggest to your vet to get some blood work done and have it checked for EPI. Some of the stuff going on with your dog sounds pretty familiar with symptons of EPI.
Check this site out EPI in Dogs


----------



## DanielleKeith (Dec 6, 2010)

wow i checkd out that site and it does sound like that! Apparently here on the base that I am on, there are rabbits that are badly inbred and deformed, who are also diseased and leave their poop everywhere, which is what the dogs are eating all the time in the grass, and it makes them sick I guess. I don't know. Back to the vet I suppose.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

Any pictures of this poopy boy!?


----------

